

The Ubiquitous Capture Device - psobot
http://petersobot.com/blog/the-ubiquitous-capture-device

======
georgemcbay
Phones are great for everyday daytime snapshots but there are still all sorts
of areas in which even the best phone cameras fall apart: they suck at
telephoto, they suck at wide-angle, and they are still very limited when it
comes to getting good low-light detail and macro shots.

I'm still happy with my many-years-old Canon Rebel dSLR despite all the recent
advancements in the digital camera space, but there's no way I'd give it up
for just a camera phone.

~~~
Scene_Cast2
I fully agree - The author seems to be confusing "daily" and "only". I
wouldn't want to go to a race track in a Toyota Camry. On the other hand, for
most people, a Camry is all they ever need.

~~~
psobot
I agree, although I worded the post in favour of "only" only due to the lack
of situations where I've found a DSLR to be a better "moment capture device"
than a phone. For _most_ people, a smartphone is all they'll need in _most_
situations.

------
pwg
This quote sums up the posting nicely:

"my phone is always with me, and is good enough"

------
dwc
I used to own a nice, expensive Nikon SLR, with a range of lenses. Later I
bought a middle of the road digital camera. Shortly after I bought my first
smartphone with a "decent" camera I realized I'd _never_ pay for a "real"
camera again, unless I got serious about photography again. I've taken more
(and better!) photos sine I got my phone than I had in the previous decade.
Hands down, having an "OK" camera with you at all times trumps having a nice
camera at home.

------
bitslayer
Is there a convenient iphone app for quick field recordings? Or do you just
use Voice Memos?

------
pasbesoin
I leave my compact Fuji in my bag. I call it my "portable photocopier"; in
addition to taking "normal" pictures, it's great for keeping a copy of various
documents, articles, and such that cross my workday/path when I am on the run.

When I upgrade my phone, I'll probably be able to leave it behind -- although
some of those documents I might not want on an Internet-connected phone.
(OTOH, WRT physical access, the Fuji does not have a security code /
password.)

